# Pictures of your field goldens please :)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a picture of my boy from several years ago-


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

These aren't my Goldens, but they are Goldens in the field doing their thing. From a Hunt Test in 2013. 
I used to love going to these WC/WCX & Hunt Tests watching these dogs do what they are bred for.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Duke is 9 and is heavily field bred on one side and conformation on the other. Best hunter with most drive we’ve ever had but is older and not in the best health. This picture is from a few months ago.
Moe is strictly field/performance bred and is still in training for everything lol He’s almost 2 has his CGC and Sr Dock title. Will hopefully get JH soon and is in obedience classes. He’s faster then Duke ever was but not quite as driven.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster comes from field and performance lines.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is a picture of my boy from several years ago-


Wow! Remy is so gorgeous!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Otter said:


> These aren't my Goldens, but they are Goldens in the field doing their thing. From a Hunt Test in 2013.
> I used to love going to these WC/WCX & Hunt Tests watching these dogs do what they are bred for.


So awesome! I'm actually going to go check out a hunt test in May to see what they are all about!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Duke is 9 and is heavily field bred on one side and conformation on the other. Best hunter with most drive we’ve ever had but is older and not in the best health. This picture is from a few months ago.
> Moe is strictly field/performance bred and is still in training for everything lol He’s almost 2 has his CGC and Sr Dock title. Will hopefully get JH soon and is in obedience classes. He’s faster then Duke ever was but not quite as driven.


Great to see them in action! Sorry to hear Duke is not doing well. Golden's are just the best dogs!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> Duster comes from field and performance lines.


Duster is such a showstopper! That red!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

T


3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! Remy is so gorgeous!


Thank you, he's a pound puppy. I adopted him 9 years ago at the age of 2, he'll be 11 in March.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> Duster is such a showstopper! That red!


I LOVE Duster........he's stunning.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> T
> Thank you, he's a pound puppy. I adopted him 9 years ago at the age of 2, he'll be 11 in March.


He is so lucky to have found a home with you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> He is so lucky to have found a home with you!!


Thank you, he's been the easiest dog I've ever had and I've had dogs all my life. 

He was turned in as a stray but apparently belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands.


----------



## Dogmom77 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here are my 2. Rudy and puppy Zoey [emoji3590]
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogmom77 said:


> Here are my 2. Rudy and puppy Zoey [emoji3590]
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OMG! Making my heart do all kinds of melting! They are absolutely precious! I can only hope my dog accepts the new pup just as well!! She has always loved meeting puppies on our walks, so I am very hopeful!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake
20 months old, 3rd in Q
Derby JAM the next day








Today 3yrs 2 months


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dogmom77 said:


> Here are my 2. Rudy and puppy Zoey [emoji3590]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoey and Rudy are beautiful!

I have a soft spot for the Red heads anyway........


----------



## Bdreamgoldens (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

All are beautiful pups! I love the red goldens.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pic of Honey.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Water entry









In the boat waiting for ducks


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dogmom77 said:


> Here are my 2. Rudy and puppy Zoey [emoji3590]


 I am in love.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala is not all field, but there is some in her. She is a hybrid - a mix of conformation and working, but she looks like a field Golden, for sure.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> Jake
> 20 months old, 3rd in Q
> Derby JAM the next day
> Today 3yrs 2 months


What a cutie! And nice ribbon!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So, great to see dogs working, and loving what they do!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> This is one of my favorite pic of Honey.


Holy moly, she's a looker! Those eyes! Warm like honey <3


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala is not all field, but there is some in her. She is a hybrid - a mix of conformation and working, but she looks like a field Golden, for sure.


She is awesome! Her colouring is so pretty! And I LOVE that little hint of black on her tongue <3


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> Water entry
> In the boat waiting for ducks


You can just tell that dog LOVES to work! Love it!


----------



## padre de Sawyer (Jul 9, 2018)

This is my boy, Sawyer. He was about a year and some change in this picture. Currently he’s 22months and getting muddier everyday. Time flies!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

padre de Sawyer said:


> This is my boy, Sawyer. He was about a year and some change in this picture. Currently he’s 22months and getting muddier everyday. Time flies!


What a FANTASTIC photo! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Paradox1998 (Oct 14, 2019)

padre de Sawyer said:


> View attachment 869624
> This is my boy, Sawyer. He was about a year and some change in this picture. Currently he’s 22months and getting muddier everyday. Time flies!


Sawyer is a handsome boy. He might be muddy but he sure looks happy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> She is awesome! Her colouring is so pretty! And I LOVE that little hint of black on her tongue <3


Yup - she has three little "treat spots" on her tongue. It's a feature many, many of her Four Lakes siblings and relatives share, too. I love it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Yup - she has three little "treat spots" on her tongue. It's a feature many, many of her Four Lakes siblings and relatives share, too. I love it.


Treat spots! That’s brilliant!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Yup - she has three little "treat spots" on her tongue. It's a feature many, many of her Four Lakes siblings and relatives share, too. I love it.


Love the treat spots, I have yet to have a Golden with any. 
I also like the "zipper" noses..... they're so cute.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This thread could go on forever! It is making me so happy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> This is one of my favorite pic of Honey.
> 
> View attachment 869595



Honey's such a pretty girl, great picture of her. 
My two favorite Red heads are Honey and Shala.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Honey's such a pretty girl, great picture of her.
> My two favorite Red heads are Honey and Shala.


Thank you. My husband had that picture printed on canvas and it hangs in our living room.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you. My husband had that picture printed on canvas and it hangs in our living room.


I bet it's beautiful, love the canvas prints.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot, gundog sweeps at that national specialty 2017. He has all the big name field dogs in his pedigree. If you go back to the 1970's you will find most of the big 6 show dogs too. But then Cotton's dam was a show dog, so that kind of says it all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Honey's such a pretty girl, great picture of her.
> My two favorite Red heads are Honey and Shala.


Aw, wow. That's so nice. Thank you.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Riot, gundog sweeps at that national specialty 2017. He has all the big name field dogs in his pedigree. If you go back to the 1970's you will find most of the big 6 show dogs too. But then Cotton's dam was a show dog, so that kind of says it all.


Wow! He's awesome! You must be so proud!! 
P.S. I had the most amazing trip/elopement in Alaska last year. Can't wait to go back someday!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! He's awesome! You must be so proud!!
> P.S. I had the most amazing trip/elopement in Alaska last year. Can't wait to go back someday!


I hope you had a great time here. Summer can be so busy here. You should come in the winter when it's so beautiful and there are NO tourists. The highways are empty and the clarity of the sky is beyond amazing!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> I hope you had a great time here. Summer can be so busy here. You should come in the winter when it's so beautiful and there are NO tourists. The highways are empty and the clarity of the sky is beyond amazing!


That's too funny! We were actually shocked at how quiet it was. Relative to Alberta tourism it was like we were alone up there! We really want to come back for our 5yr anniversary in June 2025. Road trip again, but with our dogs this time. Before then we may also do an Alaskan cruise with my husband's mother/his niece once their house sells. There is just so much to see, and way more than you can accomplish in one trip. It's awesome!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> I hope you had a great time here. Summer can be so busy here. You should come in the winter when it's so beautiful and there are NO tourists. The highways are empty and the clarity of the sky is beyond amazing!


Here are a couple of the shots from our wedding day. So beautiful up there!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lovely dress! Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing!

If you drive up, take the Top of the World Highway from Dawson to Chicken. It is the farthest north border crossing in the world. It's fun to visit the border patrol, they have almost nothing to do but look out at the wonderful scenery all day. I bet they only see a handful of cars all day. Both sides of the border have really cool mines to drive, hike and camp through. Whatever you decide, you're dogs will be welcome just about everywhere here!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Lovely dress! Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing!
> If you drive up, take the Top of the World Highway from Dawson to Chicken. It is the farthest north border crossing in the world. It's fun to visit the border patrol, they have almost nothing to do but look out at the wonderful scenery all day. I bet they only see a handful of cars all day. Both sides of the border have really cool mines to drive, hike and camp through. Whatever you decide, you're dogs will be welcome just about everywhere here!


Thanks so much! We actually drove up from Alberta this time for our elopement, as well. And we did indeed take the Top of the World Highway from Dawson to Chicken, and pay a visit to the northern-most border patrol. Awesome experience! We would absolutely do it again in 2025. We even saw a double rainbow at the Top of the World <3


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

For some reason Top of the World has the best rainbows! And the best thing about the drive, you can camp anywhere. Just pull over and find a spot and hang out. Just not on the working mining claims.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Test failed


----------



## Matthew1989 (Jan 29, 2020)

I love this thread! So great to see all the pups.

My 8 month old Captain comes from a field line with a little wave in their coat. By 7 months my boy had developed a thick coat with a bit of wave. Then, over this last month he shed profusely and it appears that the entire top coat was shed. His coat is now short and mostly straight (before and after shedding photos below, one month apart).

Is this common for puppy coat development? I loved his wavy coat. Will that come back?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, see if I can get my pictures here...I currently have two Golden Retrievers both from field breeders. One is 7 years old, going from top to bottom you can see, Sugar River's Yukon's Golden Fox SH WCX, next is our 10 week old, Kelakye's Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy (Shooter). 

Before them I have had 3 other Goldens that were bred by a breeder who focuses on Field dogs. Next pictured is Goldrun's Magic Maddie SH (Dee), and then Doublegold Spirit of Maximillian JH (Boo), and finally, KC's Maximillian


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Matthew1989 said:


> I love this thread! So great to see all the pups.
> 
> My 8 month old Captain comes from a field line with a little wave in their coat. By 7 months my boy had developed a thick coat with a bit of wave. Then, over this last month he shed profusely and it appears that the entire top coat was shed. His coat is now short and mostly straight (before and after shedding photos below, one month apart).
> 
> Is this common for puppy coat development? I loved his wavy coat. Will that come back?


Your boy is so cute! I have never seen a shed like that before? I would have guessed that he was younger in the second photo. I would suggest asking this in the main thread where it will probably get more views and comments. So cute though!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> Ok, see if I can get my pictures here...I currently have two Golden Retrievers both from field breeders. One is 7 years old, going from top to bottom you can see, Sugar River's Yukon's Golden Fox SH WCX, next is our 10 week old, Kelakye's Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy (Shooter).
> 
> Before them I have had 3 other Goldens that were bred by a breeder who focuses on Field dogs. Next pictured is Goldrun's Magic Maddie SH (Dee), and then Doublegold Spirit of Maximillian JH (Boo), and finally, KC's Maximillian


So many great photos of your field babies! And all so uniquely different, and special <3


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some redheads - but none are full field. Abby is half field/ half conformation & Breeze is also a mix. Piper is about 3/4 field. Here are pedigree links:
Abby - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=422053 | Breeze www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=537965 | Piper - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=607201
And now I seem to have strayed off into the area of ligher/ conformation bloodlines. I need to get back to the Red Side!


----------



## Matthew1989 (Jan 29, 2020)

@fourlakes So cute. Beautiful red colors. And Piper has such a shine. Wish I could pet them!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> Here are some redheads - but none are full field. Abby is half field/ half conformation & Breeze is also a mix. Piper is about 3/4 field. Here are pedigree links:
> Abby - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=422053 | Breeze www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=537965 | Piper - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=607201
> And now I seem to have strayed off into the area of ligher/ conformation bloodlines. I need to get back to the Red Side!


OMG! They are stunning!! I just love me some field girlies!!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Duster (field/performance) in action!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

fourlakes said:


> Here are some redheads - but none are full field. Abby is half field/ half conformation & Breeze is also a mix. Piper is about 3/4 field. Here are pedigree links:
> Abby - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=422053 | Breeze www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=537965 | Piper - www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=607201
> And now I seem to have strayed off into the area of ligher/ conformation bloodlines. I need to get back to the Red Side!
> View attachment 869720


Wow, I love that set of Golden's….fun they are! We have one 'Red' Golden (see above) her Father was named Copper Penny! Red as you can imagine....all are field bred lines....but have confirmation lines mixed in...


----------



## ramorton (Aug 26, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am excited about the prospect of adding a field golden pup to our family. Please share pictures of your field goldens. Young, old, all are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ramorton (Aug 26, 2019)

Here is Martin at 6 months enjoying a hike in the woods


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Reggie and Mishka, Field Goldens.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

This was my Barkley. 8/25/2007 - 5/26/2019 I am hoping to find another field golden as handsome, intelligent and with the same kind disposition.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is my boy Rio, he's coming up on 10 months old. The first photo is him at about 9-10 weeks old, the second was taken last week, and the third I think he was around 5-6 months old. He was stalking my friends dog trying to steal her bumper lol!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I want to share something that I always tell folks looking at field Goldens. Not all will agree with me, but I have found it to be true. One of the things that breeders try and bring into their field lines is a dog that is very high energy, sometimes almost over the top! We like this because in Hunt Tests and especially in Field Trials one of the traits that separates winners from the group is the 'style' that the dog displays when working on a field/ water hunt. These dogs will always run as fast as they can to go pick up a downed bird, then they will return it using the same speed. When these dogs run the way they run, it reminds me of a Greyhound running a race. It is that 'Style' that can separate a dog in competition or even in a Hunt Test.

So as an owner of a field dog, you must be prepared for this. If your dog has it he/she will do everything with this 'gusto' and they are more difficult to train. They are usually very 'Trainable' but it takes great consistency and patients...once they are trained they are wonderful pets, like most all Goldens. So be prepared for that and talk with your breeder about that.....
Now I am not saying that this does not occur in other Golden's that are not a 'field line', it does! But, if you truly find a field line, your odds of having one of these dogs is much greater....


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

3goldens2keep said:


> It is that 'Style' that can separate a dog in competition or even in a Hunt Test.
> 
> So as an owner of a field dog, you must be prepared for this. If your dog has it he/she will do everything with this 'gusto' and they are more difficult to train. They are usually very 'Trainable' but it takes great consistency and patients...once they are trained they are wonderful pets, like most all Goldens. So be prepared for that and talk with your breeder about that.....


Couple of problems with your post. First of all, hunt tests aren't competitions only field trials are. Therefore, there is no "separation" of dogs in a hunt test. Second, I disagree with your statement about field dogs being more difficult to train. They are high energy yes, but generally they love working and are therefore quite easy to train. I have a show dog and a field dog that I train in field work and my show boy runs with just has much gusto as my field dog. However, my show dog has been more difficult to train because he doesn't have the stamina that my field dog has. I think you will find several of us that had show dogs first that can confirm that our field dogs have been way easier to train.


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

It depends on the dog to be honest, but i agree some of those traits are more common!

This is one my current girls she has a very high toy drive and does not let off like you mentioned, but she is the calmest golden I've ever owned.
Its a bit ironic, but everyone that knows me brings it up as well.


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

Here is my 15 week old as well (2nd photo is at 8-9 weeks)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> Here's Duster (field/performance) in action!


This is my dream! I want to do agility with my field girlie, so badly! I hope she loves it! Did Duster take to agility right away? I know some things take a bit more effort to learn. But, with my current dog, she was always more excited to leave the facility than to be there and train.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ramorton said:


> Here is Martin at 6 months enjoying a hike in the woods


Very cute! I am BIG into hiking! In the spring/summer/fall I spend as much time in the mountains as I can with my golden girl. One of the reasons why for my next pup, I want to know there is a good joint history behind her. So, we can hike all day without worry!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

johnluce said:


> Reggie and Mishka, Field Goldens.


Love red dogs! Their coats just look awesome in the sunlight!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LAYLOW said:


> It depends on the dog to be honest, but i agree some of those traits are more common!
> 
> This is one my current girls she has a very high toy drive and does not let off like you mentioned, but she is the calmest golden I've ever owned.
> Its a bit ironic, but everyone that knows me brings it up as well.


Wow! She is a cutie! Sounds like the perfect dog :O) All the drive when you need it, yet, a great off-switch at the end of the day. The breeder I am contact with says she breeds for that kind of temperament as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LAYLOW said:


> Here is my 15 week old as well (2nd photo is at 8-9 weeks)


Wow! Absolute stunner! I would never want to stop taking photos of him/her!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My girl Buffy during training: Intense


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are my boys. Cooper is 8 and the field in his pedigree is several generations back on his moms side. Next is Sammy, half field, half conformation. Both are master hunters. Rudy is 21 months and is Sammys nephew. All 3 have wonderful drive and great temperaments.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> This is my dream! I want to do agility with my field girlie, so badly! I hope she loves it! Did Duster take to agility right away? I know some things take a bit more effort to learn. But, with my current dog, she was always more excited to leave the facility than to be there and train.


He's always been keen to learn and work, but he's also a very thoughtful dog who likes to understand things before doing them. He loved obedience work from the outset, but was more tentative with agility at first. My previous dog was a bulldozer who took to agility like a duck to water; Duster is kind of the polar opposite of her, in that he sees the world as a mosaic where all the pieces have to be in place for things to function properly. It took me a while to figure out how to deal with that in his agility training. Once I got my act together and adjusted my training to suit his learning style, he flourished. One of the things that was hard for me to grasp was that I needed to work on his confidence, not his speed: he needed to be fully confident in order to work at speed. It's been a very interesting learning experience for me too. He's made me a much better trainer. And he's the most amazing partner, always gives 100%. It's very impressive to see him at work.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I just want to respond to comments re field bred dogs all being high energy. I have found a wide range of disposition in any litter in terms of energy level, drive, interest in birds (for you hunt people!), and in other ways. So I would say find a breeder who you are confident will match you with what you want in terms of disposition. I think temperament testing is an important part of that - Google Volhardt Temperament Testing for more info re that. There are totally mellow family pets and master national hunt contenders in the same litter- I know that from experience.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

myluckypenny said:


> Couple of problems with your post. First of all, hunt tests aren't competitions only field trials are. Therefore, there is no "separation" of dogs in a hunt test. Second, I disagree with your statement about field dogs being more difficult to train. They are high energy yes, but generally they love working and are therefore quite easy to train. I have a show dog and a field dog that I train in field work and my show boy runs with just has much gusto as my field dog. However, my show dog has been more difficult to train because he doesn't have the stamina that my field dog has. I think you will find several of us that had show dogs first that can confirm that our field dogs have been way easier to train.


Thank you for your opinions. I knew this would come...just one clarification! Since the only 'field' event I run in, I know that in fact, a dog with good style, will get more passes, than a dog that has limited style. I agree that if the dog completes all elements in a 'test' he will pass, but as you get up to SH level and MH levels more subjectivity comes into play. I have experienced it on both sides....pass and no pass...Then we can talk about the Master Nationals....


----------



## tam_h (Jun 17, 2018)

This is Gus. He is a field bred who is currently just a pet. He is high energy but is perfect when kept on routine which must include a long walk or run where he finds the largest stick he can to carry the whole time.
He was very easy to train and is very smart.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

tam_h said:


> This is Gus. He is a field bred who is currently just a pet. He is high energy but is perfect when kept on routine which must include a long walk or run where he finds the largest stick he can to carry the whole time.
> He was very easy to train and is very smart.
> View attachment 869854
> 
> View attachment 869853


A fine looking (red) Golden he is! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

gdgli said:


> My girl Buffy during training: Intense


She looks totally focused and ready to go!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

2golddogs said:


> Here are my boys. Cooper is 8 and the field in his pedigree is several generations back on his moms side. Next is Sammy, half field, half conformation. Both are master hunters. Rudy is 21 months and is Sammys nephew. All 3 have wonderful drive and great temperaments.


Wow! What an awesome group of boys you have! So accomplished and beautiful!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> He's always been keen to learn and work, but he's also a very thoughtful dog who likes to understand things before doing them. My previous dog was a bulldozer who took to agility like a duck to water; And he's the most amazing partner, always gives 100%. It's very impressive to see him at work.


These things you have said, are the most key to me. I will be working with accomplished trainers, who I feel will be able to work with me and my dog. I'm excited to learn! But, I think having that drive, that desire to work and please is so important in order to accomplish anything in competition world.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> I just want to respond to comments re field bred dogs all being high energy. I have found a wide range of disposition in any litter in terms of energy level, drive, interest in birds (for you hunt people!), and in other ways. So I would say find a breeder who you are confident will match you with what you want in terms of disposition. I think temperament testing is an important part of that - Google Volhardt Temperament Testing for more info re that. There are totally mellow family pets and master national hunt contenders in the same litter- I know that from experience.


I think this is such an important point! I have definitely had an in depth conversation with the breeder about my goals and what kind of dog I think I need/want, and what kind of dog she thinks I need for what I want. She does the Volhardt aptitude test and a modified Avi dog test. She also talked about the variability in temperament in her litters, and how she thinks its important that all of her dogs have an off-switch. Because at the end of the day, these are still our pets and we need to be able to live with them. Not have them bouncing off the walls after a 5-mile run wondering what's next?!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Max Volt said:


> This was my Barkley. 8/25/2007 - 5/26/2019 I am hoping to find another field golden as handsome, intelligent and with the same kind disposition.


He's wonderful! I wish you the same. However, I'm sure no matter what the temperament of your next dog, you will love them just the same


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

myluckypenny said:


> Here is my boy Rio, he's coming up on 10 months old. The first photo is him at about 9-10 weeks old, the second was taken last week, and the third I think he was around 5-6 months old. He was stalking my friends dog trying to steal her bumper lol!


Wow! He really darkened up from the first photo, and is now the most deep, beautiful red. He looks like a fun boy! Who doesn't love a little mischievousness. Keeps things interesting!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thank you for your opinions. I knew this would come...just one clarification! Since the only 'field' event I run in, I know that in fact, a dog with good style, will get more passes, than a dog that has limited style. I agree that if the dog completes all elements in a 'test' he will pass, but as you get up to SH level and MH levels more subjectivity comes into play. I have experienced it on both sides....pass and no pass...Then we can talk about the Master Nationals....


Hi 3goldens2keep, 
I totally missed your earlier post, and I can totally appreciate where you are coming with it. Our breeder also talked about how some field breeders go for this over the top energy. But, that is not actually what she breeds for, because as you said, it can be a bit too much, and it makes for a dog that is not so easy to live with... especially in the earlier, untrained days. That said they are still higher energy, but, have an off-switch, so they can settle at the end of the day. And given that this is our first field dog, and at the moment are not planning to compete in field (though I haven't ruled it out), I don't think we will be given the wildest pup out of the litter. I still expect that our field pup might be a bigger handful as compared to our first, just in terms of speed and intelligence. I'm glad that I have had the experience of raising one golden, because now I feel better prepared to take on a potentially more challenging one. Rundle is very submissive, biddable, over-sized (not fat), slower moving, and lacks that drive for work. She makes for a great therapy dog though! We will be taking this new pup to lots of training classes, working with certified trainers, and making sure the pup gets one-on-one time training separate from our current dog. 

I think what fourlakes said is important. as well. That in any litter there will be variability in temperament and energy levels. And working with a good breeder will help to ensure that you get the best fit for your home given the environment, your time commitments and competition goals. I'm really confident that we selected an excellent breeder that has a good understanding of what we need/want, and will pick an amazing pup for us! 

But, case and point if you are going to get a pup from a breeder that breeds working dogs, and ask for a competition dog, you should be prepared to get a pup that needs a job, and give it the time, energy and dedication it needs to live its best life!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

tam_h said:


> This is Gus. He is a field bred who is currently just a pet. He is high energy but is perfect when kept on routine which must include a long walk or run where he finds the largest stick he can to carry the whole time.
> He was very easy to train and is very smart.


Love him! He's got a great Clint Eastwood look in that second pic, LOL! I think the most important thing is they have an outlet for their energy, and that doesn't necessarily have to be in the field or competition. And I actually think that is true of most dogs... who would want to spend every day trapped inside their house with nothing to do? Some just may need a bit longer of a walk/run than others. But, if you can provide that than you will have the best companion there is!


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

Wow!! Do you have his breeders information? 



tam_h said:


> This is Gus. He is a field bred who is currently just a pet. He is high energy but is perfect when kept on routine which must include a long walk or run where he finds the largest stick he can to carry the whole time.
> He was very easy to train and is very smart.
> View attachment 869854
> 
> View attachment 869853


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thank you for your opinions. I knew this would come...just one clarification! Since the only 'field' event I run in, I know that in fact, a dog with good style, will get more passes, than a dog that has limited style. I agree that if the dog completes all elements in a 'test' he will pass, but as you get up to SH level and MH levels more subjectivity comes into play. I have experienced it on both sides....pass and no pass...Then we can talk about the Master Nationals....


Definitely agree there!


----------



## Bog Woman (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Bog Woman (Dec 27, 2019)

View attachment 869875

[/QUOTE] Keeva in the field


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi 3goldens2keep,
> I totally missed your earlier post, and I can totally appreciate where you are coming with it. Our breeder also talked about how some field breeders go for this over the top energy. But, that is not actually what she breeds for, because as you said, it can be a bit too much, and it makes for a dog that is not so easy to live with... especially in the earlier, untrained days. That said they are still higher energy, but, have an off-switch, so they can settle at the end of the day. And given that this is our first field dog, and at the moment are not planning to compete in field (though I haven't ruled it out), I don't think we will be given the wildest pup out of the litter. I still expect that our field pup might be a bigger handful as compared to our first, just in terms of speed and intelligence. I'm glad that I have had the experience of raising one golden, because now I feel better prepared to take on a potentially more challenging one. Rundle is very submissive, biddable, over-sized (not fat), slower moving, and lacks that drive for work. She makes for a great therapy dog though! We will be taking this new pup to lots of training classes, working with certified trainers, and making sure the pup gets one-on-one time training separate from our current dog.
> 
> I think what fourlakes said is important. as well. That in any litter there will be variability in temperament and energy levels. And working with a good breeder will help to ensure that you get the best fit for your home given the environment, your time commitments and competition goals. I'm really confident that we selected an excellent breeder that has a good understanding of what we need/want, and will pick an amazing pup for us!
> ...


You show that you have a good idea what you want and how to get it.

Good Luck


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> You show that you have a good idea what you want and how to get it.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Bog Woman said:


> Keeva


Really cute!


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

ceegee said:


> Here's Duster (field/performance) in action!
> View attachment 869739
> View attachment 869740
> View attachment 869741


Stunning!!! He looks like he’s having a blast and killing it also.. His coat is so shiny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bog Woman said:


> View attachment 869875


 Keeva in the field
[/QUOTE]


He's a good looking boy!


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

View attachment 872038
















Here is my boy 😊 The top two pics are him recently (1 1/2 years) and the bottom two are him at almost 6 months.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Obedience rocks said:


> View attachment 872035
> View attachment 872038
> View attachment 872039
> View attachment 872040
> ...



He's a good looking boy!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Bringing my field puppy home in less than 2 weeks! Looked back on this thread to live vicariously through all of your amazing doggos! Feel free to add more pictures. I love seeing beautiful working dogs living their best lives!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's my Field Golden, "Reggie"


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

johnluce said:


> Here's my Field Golden, "Reggie"


He's beautiful! He looks great in the field!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Here’s a Golden in the field.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> Here’s a Golden in the field.


Look at all those birds! Looks like a great day with an awesome dog!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks so proud of his retrieve!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SRW said:


> View attachment 879009


He's so proud! 
Honey is a red, loves to hide in the tall grasses and retrieve tennis balls!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3Pebs3 said:


> Looks so proud of his retrieve!!





Ivyacres said:


> He's so proud!


He is defiantly guilty of that sin. Had to work on that a lot in training when he was younger and still do a little. He loved to prance with his bird in front of other dogs and at trials. Good that he loves his job but it can be the start of real problems, like thinking the birds are his.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> lot in training when he was younger and still do a little. He loved to prance with his bird in front of other dogs and at trials. Good that he loves his job but it can be the start of real problems, like thinking the birds are his.


I know this is not a desirable behavior. But, can't help but chuckle a little picturing it in my mind. What a little rascal!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Every one of these dogs is beautiful! My boy is field bred and I hope I can live up to my part in training him. He is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

granite7 said:


> Every one of these dogs is beautiful! My boy is field bred and I hope I can live up to my part in training him. He is 10 weeks old.


It begins! Congrats on your new little boy! He's a cutie!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3Pebs3 said:


> I know this is not a desirable behavior. But, can't help but chuckle a little picturing it in my mind. What a little rascal!


Pride is actually a good thing in a hunting and field trial retrievers as long as it is kept in check. Style is very desirable trait mentioned multiple times in the rule book for trials. Some of it is the personality the dog was born with, Jake has no shortage of that. Most dogs have it to some degree and it is something to watch for in training. A dog that is confident, relaxed and having fun will show style. An over-pressured dog that fears correction may get the job done but will not be fun to watch and won't be having fun. "Piggy" is the descriptive term used. I am glad to say that I don't see much of that at trials, maybe because they seldom make it out of the first series.
It isn't popular here but the fact is that E collars and advancements in the understanding of how to use them is the reason there are far fewer "Piggy" over-pressured dogs today than in the past. I actually see more piggy dogs at hunt tests than at trials.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> Pride is actually a good thing in a hunting and field trial retrievers as long as it is kept in check. Style is very desirable trait mentioned multiple times in the rule book for trials. Some of it is the personality the dog was born with, Jake has no shortage of that. Most dogs have it to some degree and it is something to watch for in training. A dog that is confident, relaxed and having fun will show style. An over-pressured dog that fears correction may get the job done but will not be fun to watch and won't be having fun. "Piggy" is the descriptive term used. I am glad to say that I don't see much of that at trials, maybe because they seldom make it out of the first series.
> It isn't popular here but the fact is that E collars and advancements in the understanding of how to use them is the reason there are far fewer "Piggy" over-pressured dogs today than in the past. I actually see more piggy dogs at hunt tests than at trials.


I wish I knew more about how to get into field trials and hunt tests. It seems like it's something the dogs really enjoy doing, and comes naturally to them. But, it also seems harder to break into as a newbie. With agility there are facilities with all of the equipment and certified instructors, and levels of advancement. I cannot seem to find a similar set-up for field/hunt training in my area. Lots of sending your dog for training... but, I'd rather do-it-myself with a competent trainer.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3Pebs3 said:


> I wish I knew more about how to get into field trials and hunt tests. It seems like it's something the dogs really enjoy doing, and comes naturally to them. But, it also seems harder to break into as a newbie. With agility there are facilities with all of the equipment and certified instructors, and levels of advancement. I cannot seem to find a similar set-up for field/hunt training in my area. Lots of sending your dog for training... but, I'd rather do-it-myself with a competent trainer.


Jake has never been sent anywhere for training and is the first dog I have ever competed with.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> Jake has never been sent anywhere for training and is the first dog I have ever competed with.


How did you learn how to train him for field?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3Pebs3 said:


> How did you learn how to train him for field?


I have trained my own dogs in the past for hunting upland and waterfowl. Never had or took the time to train for competition.
With Jake I mostly followed Mike Lardy's training program also Bill Hillmann for early training.
I recognized a great deal of talent in Jake at an early age. By the time he was 5 or 6 months old it was getting very difficult to keep him challenged. I was fortunate to find some experienced amateur trainers not too far away. Their help and advice has been and continues to be a huge asset and I have some great new friends.
Now having seen a large number of dogs, handlers and trainers, I realize how fortunate I was to have found a great group of people. Sadly there are many poor trainers that think they know a great deal and some pros that are no better than thieves.
You really need to follow your instincts and look for successful trainers over those that are all talk. Among the worst I have come across are "Professional Hunt Test Trainers". Before anyone comes unglued, I am not saying they are all bad.
My location is an asset as well. Spring through Fall there is a trial most weekends 2 to 5 hours away.
I guess there is also my obsessive, addictive personality that I try to pass off as dedication, but I doubt you want that.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m pretty sure my 1.5 yr old boy is field golden or a mix of field because he has so much energy. He can run all day long and has the look of a field golden. The only reason I think he’s a mix is because he’s 25” and 80lbs. Is there any way to tell for sure. I didn’t do res before I got him and the breeder knows much...just had AKC papers. Next time I’ll know better but I wouldn’t trade Aidan for anything.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SRW said:


> I have trained my own dogs in the past for hunting upland and waterfowl. Never had or took the time to train for competition.
> With Jake I mostly followed Mike Lardy's training program also Bill Hillmann for early training.
> I recognized a great deal of talent in Jake at an early age. By the time he was 5 or 6 months old it was getting very difficult to keep him challenged. I was fortunate to find some experienced amateur trainers not too far away. Their help and advice has been and continues to be a huge asset and I have some great new friends.
> Now having seen a large number of dogs, handlers and trainers, I realize how fortunate I was to have found a great group of people. Sadly there are many poor trainers that think they know a great deal and some pros that are no better than thieves.
> ...


Thanks for all of the pointers! I will definitely have to look into this more!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aidan0311 said:


> I’m pretty sure my 1.5 yr old boy is field golden or a mix of field because he has so much energy. He can run all day long and has the look of a field golden. The only reason I think he’s a mix is because he’s 25” and 80lbs. Is there any way to tell for sure. I didn’t do res before I got him and the breeder knows much...just had AKC papers. Next time I’ll know better but I wouldn’t trade Aidan for anything.


I don't think there is a way to determine the lineage, unless the parents were registered. Then you could look at his history through the K9 data website. Others may be able to advice you better though.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> I wish I knew more about how to get into field trials and hunt tests. It seems like it's something the dogs really enjoy doing, and comes naturally to them. But, it also seems harder to break into as a newbie. With agility there are facilities with all of the equipment and certified instructors, and levels of advancement. I cannot seem to find a similar set-up for field/hunt training in my area. Lots of sending your dog for training... but, I'd rather do-it-myself with a competent trainer.


Where abouts are you?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Where abouts are you?


Calgary, Alberta area. Thanks Sweet Girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> Calgary, Alberta area. Thanks Sweet Girl!


Oh, don't thank me yet. If you had said Ontario, I could have pointed you in some specific directions. But that being said, I would look up your closest Hunting Retriever Club and get in touch with someone there. From my experience, they are incredibly welcoming and helpful to newbies - they really want the sport to continue. They are hunters, but they are just as welcoming to non hunters (like me). They would probably be able to get you in touch with some trainers or training groups. 

Another way would be to google and bookmark Canuck Dogs and follow the links from Alberta-Events-Hunt Tests (I'm doing this from memory, but I think that's the routing) and try to go to one or two next year when they hopefully start up again. Talk to the folks taking part - people in dog sports are really nice and usually happy to tlk for hours about it, and recommend people you could train with. Hope this helps. 

I'm in lockdown/no non-essential traval and activity right now, so I have not been going to training for the past month. But when I go back to it (won't likely be til the end of Jan or Feb), I can ask my group who they know in the Calgary-ish area that hunt trains. I'll let you know if I get specifics.


----------



## Emeraldeyes (Jun 9, 2020)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am excited about the prospect of adding a field golden pup to our family. Please share pictures of your field goldens. Young, old, all are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Emeraldeyes (Jun 9, 2020)

My Stormy is in the fields and trails but not hunting she would stay on the trails all day if I let her😀


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, don't thank me yet. If you had said Ontario, I could have pointed you in some specific directions. But that being said, I would look up your closest Hunting Retriever Club and get in touch with someone there. From my experience, they are incredibly welcoming and helpful to newbies - they really want the sport to continue. They are hunters, but they are just as welcoming to non hunters (like me). They would probably be able to get you in touch with some trainers or training groups.
> 
> Another way would be to google and bookmark Canuck Dogs and follow the links from Alberta-Events-Hunt Tests (I'm doing this from memory, but I think that's the routing) and try to go to one or two next year when they hopefully start up again. Talk to the folks taking part - people in dog sports are really nice and usually happy to tlk for hours about it, and recommend people you could train with. Hope this helps.
> 
> I'm in lockdown/no non-essential traval and activity right now, so I have not been going to training for the past month. But when I go back to it (won't likely be til the end of Jan or Feb), I can ask my group who they know in the Calgary-ish area that hunt trains. I'll let you know if I get specifics.


Thank you for all of the great advice Sweet Girl! I have been eyeing the local hunt club, but, haven't officially joined yet. I was going to go to a hunt test in the spring, but, obviously Covid-19 changed those plans. I think the best thing I can do is as you suggested. Once things re-open, attend a couple of tests and see if it looks like something I would enjoy. In the meantime, I have signed the pup up for her first agility class starting in Feb! I don't know if it would be too much trying to learn more than one sport at the same time. But, there is no harm in at least exploring what is out there.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Emeraldeyes said:


> My Stormy is in the fields and trails but not hunting she would stay on the trails all day if I let her😀


Awesome photo! I hike with my current golden all the time! This will definitely be an activity that I do with the new pup as well!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

SRW said:


> I guess there is also my obsessive, addictive personality that I try to pass off as dedication, ....


Well, that's about as good of an explanation as I've heard with regard to why we do what we do ... there's no logic to it


----------

